# 357 hunting load



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Best 357 mag load for hunting whitetail? Weight and bullet?
Using a 12" single action with iron sights..good groups at 50yrds


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

No suggestions huh?


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Got One*

A 12" single action HUH ?? Which gun would that be if you don't mind me asking ??

With any length bbl or action style I would choose a 180gr WFNGC(wide flat nose gas check)(hard cast). One with as wide a meplate as possible. Would cut a wide hole going in and with no jacket to shead would penetrate deep. A good closer range hog and deer killer for sure.

Check Buffalo Bore and Double Tap. Several others are good also. --- SAWMAN


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Maxfold's Virginian dragoon...I've put 20 rds through it and it's now my favorite handgun..I'm anti Internet ordering, but if I can't find any local I suppose I'll order the hard casts. Thanks sawman


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you making them or buying them?

Joraca


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Buying..I'm to poor to reload lol


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

my brother used a hornady hunting round. i think it is 125 grain but i dont know the exact bullet out of his .357.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I've got a few140g hornady ftx rounds.. They seem more potent than the 158g winchesters jsp.. I'm building a ballistic deer target out of gel and bones to test a few... I can't wait to get the hard casts blowing through there


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

OK. If you start reloading, post a follow up.

With that long of barrel, you can achieve 1200fps with 180 gr loads and close to 1800fps with 125gr loads if you reload. 

When test firing, I suggest you use a pad under the elbow of your gripping hand. I think I developed arthritis in my right elbow from test firing hot .357 loads in a contender.

I'd shoot heavy bullets heavily crimped at deer or hogs.

Joraca


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

If I could reload I would but I don't have the money or space todo so. According to hornady( http://www.hornady.com/images/ballistics/ballistics_charts.pdf ) I should be close to those ballistics already.. They are getting 1250 fps-158g and 1500-125g out of an 8"bbl? Does any one local load for other people?


----------

